# B, V, Ll, Tll



## DrLindenbrock

Hola,
tengo algunas preguntas sobre la pronunciación del catalán.
 
1) ¿B y V se pronuncian igual, como en castellano?
2) ¿LL se pronuncia como en castellano, o hay una pequeña diferencia?
3) ¿LL en posición final tiene una pronuncia particular? Por ejemplo, LL en la palabra "nivell" se pronuncia de manera diferente que en la palabra "lluna"?
4) ¿Hay palabras que terminan con L·L (ela geminada)?
5) ¿Cómo se pronuncia TLL como en palabra "bitllete"?
 
¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Mei

Hola y bienvenid@ al foro,

1) Sí, se pronuncian igual.

2) No se pronuncia igual, no es fácil de explicar. Lo mejor sería que lo oyeras. 

3) Suena igual tanto si va a principio, en medio o a final de palabra.

4) No, no puede ir ni delante ni detrás, sólo entre vocales.

5) En catalán sería "bitllet" y deberías poder oírlo para ver el sonido de la "ll", sería "bit-llèt"... no sé cómo explicarlo 

Espero que te ayude.

Mei


----------



## Outsider

DrLindenbrock said:


> 2) ¿LL se pronuncia como en castellano, o hay una pequeña diferencia?


La LL del catalán se pronuncia como la GL(I) del italiano estándar.


----------



## dahut

1) ¿B y V se pronuncian igual, como en castellano?

Haciendo la diferencia entre la "b" y la "v".
En castellano ambas letras tienen el mismo sonido "b". Hay varios hilos al respecto.

Un saludo


----------



## pickypuck

Outsider said:


> La LL del catalán se pronuncia como la GL(I) del italiano estándar.


 
¿Sería también algo así como la lh portuguesa? (¿O la ll española si el 99% de la población no fuera yeísta?)

¡Olé!


----------



## Outsider

Exactamente.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

Con respecto a la pronunciación de la B y la V, hay que tener en cuenta que existen variaciones dialectales dentro del catalán. El dialecto central (el más conocido) pronuncia las dos como B, sin embargo, otros dialectos sí que realizan la distinción entre una y otra. Así, por ejemplo, una buena dicción en Baleares y en Valencia exigiría distinguirlas (pronunciando la V como labiodental sonora).

Por lo demás, de acuerdo con todas las aportaciones.

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> 5) En catalán sería "bitllet" y deberías poder oírlo para ver el sonido de la "ll", sería "bit-llèt"... no sé cómo explicarlo



Hola! 

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que se ha dicho. Sólo quería concretar que TLL en catalán se pronuncia como dos LL seguidas (LL-LL): bill-llet, amell-lla. La T espontáneamente no sale. Pasa lo mismo con TM, por ejemplo; se pronuncia MM: setmana --> sem-mana.

Salut!


----------



## DrLindenbrock

Muchas gracias a todas y todos para vuestras respuestas!
Entonces:
1) Normalmente B y V se pronuncian igual pero en algunas zonas V se pronuncia como labiodental sonora. Es decir, ¿cómo en inglés, francés, italiano etc.?
2) Con respecto a TLL, sona como dos LL.

Por favor, corregidme si no he comprendido bien....y también si mi espanol tiene errores! 
Un saludo

PS tendrìa otras preguntas pero sobre otras letras....tengo que abrir una nueva discusiòn o puedo seguir con ésta? Gracias


----------



## betulina

DrLindenbrock said:


> Muchas gracias a todas y todos por vuestras respuestas!
> Entonces:
> 1) Normalmente B y V se pronuncian igual, pero en algunas zonas V se pronuncia como labiodental sonora. Es decir, ¿cómo en inglés, francés, italiano, etc.?  Exacto!
> 2) Con respecto a TLL, suena como dos LL.  Exacto!
> 
> Por favor, corregidme si no lo he comprendido bien... y también si mi español tiene errores!
> Un saludo
> 
> PS. Tendría otras preguntas pero sobre otras letras... ¿tengo que abrir una nueva discusión o puedo seguir con ésta? Gracias



Hola, DrLindenbrock:

Exacto, es como dices. 
Sobre otras preguntas, creo que es mejor que abras discusiones distintas.

Hasta otra!


----------



## merquiades

Hola  Crec que pronucio malament la (TLL) de paraules com Bitllet, Rutlla, Vetllada, Ametlla...  Jo pronuncio Bid-yet, Rud-ya, Bed-yada, Amed-ya feient l'esforç d'exagerar una mica... Jo sé que la T és muda i hem de pronunciar dos ll seguides i molt llargues. Però per mi això no és possible sense fer una pausa.  Cal fer aquesta pausa? Bill-llet em sona una mica artificial.  Sabreu explicar-me el que pronucieu? Darrerament he començat a veure aquestes paraules escrites amb una sola l... Bitlet per exemple.  És correcte?  En què manera camvia la pronunciació?  Gràcies a tots!


----------



## ernest_

La pronunciació correcta és amb una "ll" llarga, que s'ha de fer sense cap pausa.
Personalment, jo pronuncio la "t" (excepte, a vegades, en el cas de "bitllet"), en realitat la pronuncio com una "d". Escrit amb una sola "l" no ho he vist mai, ni ho sentit pronunciat de cap altra manera que no sigui "ll" o "dll".


----------



## merquiades

ernest_ said:


> La pronunciació correcta és amb una &quot;ll&quot; llarga, que s'ha de fer sense cap pausa.
> Personalment, jo pronuncio la &quot;t&quot; (excepte, a vegades, en el cas de &quot;bitllet&quot, en realitat la pronuncio com una &quot;d&quot;. Escrit amb una sola &quot;l&quot; no ho he vist mai, ni ho sentit pronunciat de cap altra manera que no sigui &quot;ll&quot; o &quot;dll&quot;.


 
Gràcies Ernest.  Em complico massa la vida.  En realitat "bitllet" no es pronuncia gaire diferent de "billete" en castellà o potser amb una (ll) una mica més llarga. De vegades sobrestimo les diferències entre les dues llengües germanes.  Per a tu, hi ha cap difèrencia entre la pronunciació de (vella) i (vetlla)?</p>


P.S. Algú sap perquè cada cop que vull posar una citació o contesto un fil no puc posar espai i hi ha sempre aquest llengüatge ordinador ex < / p> &amp etc. etc.


----------



## ernest_

També tingues en compte que la "ll" del castellà és diferent de la del català.
Entre "vella" i "vetlla" hi ha una diferència que és que "vetlla" té un so "d" i "vella" no el té.

El tema dels caràcters estranys, potser és que tens el Javascript desactivat en el teu navegador?


----------



## Favara

Afegisc que a gran part del PV, "TLL" es pronuncia com una L geminada prou velaritzada a la majoria de paraules (a "bitllet" no)._
Vetllar_ = /veɫ'ɫar/ [vel·lar]
_Ametlla_ = /(a)'meɫɫa/ [(a)mel·la]
_Espatllar_ = /(a)spaɫ'ɫar/ [(a)spal·lar]
També existeixen alteracions cap a /nl/ o /ɾl/, però són menys comunes.

"Bitllet" sembla ser una excepció en aquest aspecte, pronunciant-se sovint com /biʎ'ʎet/ (bill·llet) o /bid'ʎet/ (bidllet). No sabria dir-ne la raó, però.


----------



## OrCuS

Al sud del País Valencià fem la "LL" com al castellà pero si fem distició entre "V" i la "B", com al l'anglés. La "tll" com diu Favela, a mig camí entre "l·l" i "ll·ll"


----------



## Favara

Ei, un altre del sud per ací!
La LL depén una miqueta del lloc i la persona; encara que molts la fan com solen fer-la els castellans (_yeísmo_ que en diuen ells), també molta gent la fa de l'altra forma, encara que no la marquem tant com a altres dialectes.

(Per cert, Favara i no Favela.)


----------



## OrCuS

Favara said:


> Ei, un altre del sud per ací!
> La LL depén una miqueta del lloc i la persona; encara que molts la fan com solen fer-la els castellans (_yeísmo_ que en diuen ells), també molta gent la fa de l'altra forma, encara que no la marquem tant com a altres dialectes.



Jo personalment no ho he escoltat a la provincia d'Alacant.

Perdona per canviar-te el nom, estic al treball i escric ràpit!


----------



## merquiades

Ja començo a comprendre.  Jo puc pronunciar la (ll), no hi ha cap problema.  Ja sé el que vols dir, Ernest.  Diguem és com en portugués. Molts espanyols pronuncien la (ll) com el son (tg) de metge i a l'América Llatina és com la (j) de jo.  Això no passa en català i deuen tenir problemes per distingir vull i boig, metge i ametlla.  Tanmateix, la pronunciació de la (tll) és difìcil.  Favara i Orcus, és interessant el que dieu sobre el PV.  Doncs, si he entès bé...  una frase com (una vetllada tranquil·la) la (tll) i la (l·l), les pronuncieu iguals? Gràcies i salut!


----------



## Favara

Si pronunciarem la L·L quan toca (com a tranquil·la), sí, però la L geminada ha desaparegut a quasi tots els casos on s'hauria de pronunciar al stàndard.
Així que és _una vel·là tranquila_ per a la majoria de parlants, fent una L un tant velaritzada (però no geminada) a _tranquila_. Als poquíssims pobles on no ha passat açò, serien iguals.

Orcus, jo ho pronuncie així i ho sent d'ambdós formes. Podria ser una cosa del nord d'Alacant (dialecte Meridional) que no aparega més avall (Alacantí). O potser no aparega a nuclis més poblats, he vist que les generacions més jóvens ho van fent menys i aquests canvis s'escampen més fàcilment a les ciutats.


----------



## ryba

Hola.





Favara said:


> Afegisc que a gran part del PV, "TLL" es pronuncia com una L geminada prou velaritzada a la majoria de paraules (a "bitllet" no)._
> Vetllar_ = /veɫ'ɫar/ [vel·lar]
> _Ametlla_ = /(a)'meɫɫa/ [(a)mel·la]
> _Espatllar_ = /(a)spaɫ'ɫar/ [(a)spal·lar]


Fins i tot existeix una grafia estàndard per transcriure-ho:

_vetlar_
_ametla
espatla_ (_espatlar_ no hi és al diccionari de l'IEC, en canvi, sí que hi és al GDLC).

Cf. occità:
_
amètla
espatla.

_En occità, _vetllar_ és _velhar_ (cf. francès _veiller_) i _bitllet_ és _bilhet_ (cf. fr. _billet_). El dígraf _lh_ (oc) = _ll_ (cat), és a dir, representa una lateral aproximant sonora, llevat dels casos de iodització.

[/digressió]


----------



## elMagnate

Favara said:


> Afegisc que a gran part del PV, "TLL" es pronuncia com una L geminada prou velaritzada a la majoria de paraules (a "bitllet" no).
> _Vetllar_ = /veɫ'ɫar/ [vel·lar]
> _Ametlla_ = /(a)'meɫɫa/ [(a)mel·la]
> _Espatllar_ = /(a)spaɫ'ɫar/ [(a)spal·lar]
> També existeixen alteracions cap a /nl/ o /ɾl/, però són menys comunes.
> 
> "Bitllet" sembla ser una excepció en aquest aspecte, pronunciant-se sovint com /biʎ'ʎet/ (bill·llet) o /bid'ʎet/ (bidllet). No sabria dir-ne la raó, però.


 
Si et sóc sincer, en el mateix subdialecte que tu(a l'altre costat de la frontera) jo no he pronunciat una "elle geminada" en ma vida, i crec que tampoc he sigut capaç de diferenciar-ho si algú ho ha dit, i això que use el rodalia per a anar i tornar de Xàtiva quasi totes les setmanes. Solc fixar-me en eixes coses però entre que sols és una paraula, i què es un so que mai he sentit(o si ho he fet no m'he donat compte), "pos ja estem apanyats".

Això sí, tota la resta de tll's(també es poden escriure tl, que jo ho faig, ahí tens la solucio *merequiades*) les pronuncie com a l·l en quasi totes les paraules. Però lo cert és que el dialecte valencià no es caracteriza molt per les geminacions, eles geminades em sonen inclús pedant, i tot això que es fa en oriental(bbl, tm, tn...) si ho senc es un altre tio pedant d'eixos que van de "guai" imitant com el cul el central.

Per cert: dcvb.iec.cat

   Fon.: biʎʎέt (or.); biʎʎét (occ.); biʎə́t (mall., eiv.); biɫɫέ̞t (Maó); biɫɫə́t (Ciutadella).


----------



## Favara

Home, jo la ll·ll aquesta (i n·n, altres geminacions ja no) la faig i es sent per la Marina, però també ja saps que és una zona de subdialectes molt variats, pel que és possible que tampoc siga una cosa tan escampada com pensava i es done a determinats focus.
La l·l és el que jo deia, la fem on s'escriu "tl/tll", i just la deixem de fer on escrivim "l·l", a la major part del PV (si més no, alacantí/meridional/central).


----------



## gvergara

Samaruc said:


> Con respecto a la pronunciación de la B y la V, hay que tener en cuenta que existen variaciones dialectales dentro del catalán. El dialecto central (el más conocido) pronuncia las dos como B, sin embargo, otros dialectos sí que realizan la distinción entre una y otra. Así, por ejemplo, una buena dicción en Baleares y en Valencia exigiría distinguirlas (pronunciando la V como labiodental sonora).



Tocant a la diferència entre B i V en la varietat oriental... Jo he après aquesta varietat, i a més és la varietat amb què em sento més còmode en parlar; tanmateix (i potser perquè sóc professor d'anglès) jo sí que faig la diferència entre aquests dos sons. Allò vol dir que si un parlant nadiu m'escolta parlar no li sonaria natural la meva pronunciació? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## RIU

A Barcelona no se pas, tanmateix diria que sí que hi ha diferenciació. A Girona segur. Ara, crec que et delatarà més en la pronuncia un _setze _o un _jutge, _que no pas la v o la b.


----------



## Dymn

RIU said:


> A Barcelona no se pas, tanmateix diria que sí que hi ha diferenciació. A Girona segur. Ara, crec que et delatarà més en la pronuncia un _setze _o un _jutge, _que no pas la v o la b.


Ni a Barcelona ni a Girona es diferencien la v i la b. No sé si és com un mite perquè hi ha una frase d'una cançó dels Amics de les Arts que ho diu, i no és així. 

L'únic lloc de Catalunya en el que encara es preserva entre la gent gran és Valls. A la resta de la catalanofonia persisteix a la major part del País Valencià i a les Illes Balears. Tot i que crec que a Mallorca comença a cedir entre les generacions més joves.


----------



## ernest_

Estic d'acord amb el que diu el Diamant7. Ni a Barcelona ni a Girona es distingeix entre v i b. L'única persona que he notat que fa la distinció és un presentador de televisió, que ho fa de forma artificial.

En el cas d'un accent estranger, jo no em preocuparia gaire ja que el so de la v és més aviat subtil i probablement altres característiques de la pronunciació atreguin més l'atenció que no pas aquesta.


----------



## gvergara

Acabo d'escoltar un enregistrament en què un home diu _ca*nv*iem de tema_... Pronuncia clarament un so /b/,tanmateix, no estic segur d'haver sentit la _n_... en comptes d'això he sentit /mb/. Això és possible, o vosaltres manteniu el so /n/ abans del so /b/? Gràcies per endavant,

G.


----------



## ernest_

Sí, és un so _m_; [n] abans de [ b] es converteix en [m]*:
*






En aquesta pàgina pots trobar una descripció dels al·lòfons del català:
La descripció fonètica i fonològica del català: els elements segmentals


----------



## gvergara

ernest_ said:


> Sí, és un so _m_; [n] abans de [ b] es converteix en [m]*:
> *
> En aquesta pàgina pots trobar una descripció dels al·lòfons del català:
> La descripció fonètica i fonològica del català: els elements segmentals


Quin bon recurs, el que m'has donat! És clar que ja tinc altres dubtes! Gràcies, ernest_!!!


----------

